# The Guru's Flavours - Zodiac



## jguile415 (8/4/16)

So there's a new vape shop opening in the Bromhof Spar's liquor store.. not sure what they're called because their signage wasn't up yet. Picked up their house brand for R120, it's a cookies and cream flavour and not bad at all! It does taste like it needs a bit more time to steep so i'll do a review in about a weeks time.. so far very promising though  not sure what the vg/pg ratio is but i would estimate a 60/40 mix, will find out next time i pop in there


----------



## stevie g (9/4/16)

The ratio is 30pg 70vg

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

